
Ask HN: How to deal with social anxiety? - Red_Tarsius
Teamwork makes me extremely anxious. It&#x27;s a physical pain in the stomach area. Nausea follows most of my human interactions. I &#x27;look fearful&#x27; to meetings. I can only discern disgust in other faces. This is bad for my productivity and well-being.<p>Cooperation is a fundamental skill. How can I solve this issue?
======
cr0sh
This sounds psychological - have you consulted with a professional on this
issue? I'm being serious here.

------
celticninja
[https://np.reddit.com/r/EngineeringStudents/comments/6h76kn/...](https://np.reddit.com/r/EngineeringStudents/comments/6h76kn/some_dilbert_for_you_guys/diw28zg/)

------
sfilargi
Have you tried working from home and communicating only via email?

